# Whisker Biscuit arrow rest



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Any thoughts, good ---bad----indifferent.

I am tired of having to "balance" my arrow on the rest. Want something that will hold it in place. WB is my first choice.

Post up quick. I got about 3 days left to make the switch and re-sightin the bow.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I have had a wb on my Outback for several years. Not the quietest rest ever but it is nice to know your arrow is always ready to go. The only time I have issues are if the deer are spooky and less than 10yds

Try it


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I shoot with one. I can never hear the "noise" it makes. I have heard it can contribute to lower arrow velocity though.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I have used a WB but now I have a QAD Ultra Rest and it is a fantastic rest.
http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

TX CHICKEN said:


> I have used a WB but now I have a QAD Ultra Rest and it is a fantastic rest.
> http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx


I love them WB


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

They are noisy and they can't be quieted. You probably won't notice until a super still morning with a big buck 10 yards in front of you....at least that is the way it happened with my daughter. She switched to a drop away.

My youngest still shoots her WB. It will do the job and it has it's advantages.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

I never shot with a WB, i did however switch to a drop away and love it. You can raise the rest up to lock the arrow in place and when you pull back it is ready to go.


----------



## Sabine Bank Fisher (Jul 13, 2009)

i shoot a NAP 360. quieter, doesnt wave my fletching, and still holds my arrow.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

The drop away is the best way to go. IMO


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I wouldnt change it now though.. I would get a few hunts in first.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I use one on my compound and have found that Scorpion Venom Whisker Biscuit Spray helps a lot to keep them quiet. I've also noticed that is makes more noise with camo shafts than it does on the standard shafts. I'd go to a drop away rest, but they don't work on Oneida bows because of the the way their cams and cables are setup.

http://shop.eaglearchery.com/browse.cfm/4,10525.html


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Anyone who says the rest is quiet is >>hard of hearing>>Deer are NOT. You mite think its quiet while shooting at home BUT in the very quiet woods they are LOUD, this is 1 stationary rest that can't be covered with Moleskin. Zero efect for me...WW


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Check out the ultra rest. It's made my Quality Archery Design. It's a fall away but it holds your arrow similar to a Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd go with a drop away. There are a couple good ones on the market. WB will work good most of the time but why take chances. Any close deer on a still day WILL hear it. It takes everybit of a few minutes to sight it back in. I'd change it out today.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

x2 qad ultra rest.... wb makes too much noise on calm days with close deer


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

QAD ultra rest...full capture and no noise


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I went with the "QUIKTUNE 360 Capture Rest" MDL 60-350. The arrow rest on a slide and the two sets of "whiskeys" are above making it 3 point contact. There is no contact with the fletchings. There is an adjustment that allows for the whiskeys to make heavy contact with the arrow (which makes a little noise when you draw back) and/or adjust all the way out to where the whiskers don't touch the arrow but still hold it. The entire I.D. of the frame is lined with moleskin. Very nice and was easy to install and adjust. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*WB*

I have a whisker bisquit on both my bows. No problems so far.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm surprized that WB's are STILL available-Noisiest POS's and it's not Drawing back, it adds serious noise to the release!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> I went with the "QUIKTUNE 360 Capture Rest" MDL 60-350. The arrow rest on a slide and the two sets of "whiskeys" are above making it 3 point contact. There is no contact with the fletchings. There is an adjustment that allows for the whiskeys to make heavy contact with the arrow (which makes a little noise when you draw back) and/or adjust all the way out to where the whiskers don't touch the arrow but still hold it. The entire I.D. of the frame is lined with moleskin. Very nice and was easy to install and adjust. Thanks for all the feedback.


did you get the one that has the "brushes" or the one that had the metal looking arms? because i am interested in it but i didn't like the idea of the "brushes" because they will more than likely wear out like on a hostage rest. what do yall think? just looking for a little input

marsh


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I went with the little brushes. Since the arrow rest on the plastic piece, the wear to the brushes should be minimum. Only *time* will tell.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Drop away is the way to go. Check out there slow motion videos. Its called Shoot through rest. Pay attention to the vanes after it passes through the Whisker Biscut. http://limbsaver.com/#one


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW.....that's messed up man!!! Also noticed how much the WB twisted back and forth after the shot. That can only be cause by a BUNCH of the energy being transfered (lost) to the WB. Glad I didn't go with the WB and THEN see this video.

You get green for this post


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks for the video, still think a drop away is the best bet.


----------

